# Iron Addicts Miami



## Gofalcons (Feb 23, 2017)

What's going on with Iron Addicts Miami? Just heard they were raided by the DEA and 10 people were arrested somebody just sent me the link Mike Rashid apologizing saying he had nothing to do with which is quite funny because he's part owner


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 23, 2017)

I live in Miami and heard about it. Local news said they were selling steroids straight from the gym. Pretty crazy. Ct fletcher also saying he had nothing to do with it. I thought mike rashid was the sole owner of the gym, at least he kind of made it seem like he was. Apparently it has other owners as well.


----------



## Gofalcons (Feb 23, 2017)

Oh it actually made the local news? That's crazy I don't think CT was affiliated with it but it's funny someone sent me the link on YouTube Mike rashid is trying to distance himself from if saying he hasn't made a dime of Iron Addicts when not to long ago he saying it was his gym I'm sure more will come out about it and a lot more people exposed


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 23, 2017)

But CT is natty I thought?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 23, 2017)

Beat me to it ^^^


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 23, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> Local news said they were selling steroids straight from the gym. Pretty crazy.



Of course steroids are being sold straight out of the gym always have & always will be.


----------



## Gofalcons (Feb 23, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> But CT is natty I thought?



Come on now you don't believe that lol


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 23, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Of course steroids are being sold straight out of the gym always have & always will be.



I understand that but this is a high profile gym. A lot of people in the fitness community rep this gym and advertise it. On top of that they were near Miami Beach. Very tourist and public area. Mike Rashid, the main guy advertising the gym, is supposedly a millionaire,  has a big brand, has different companies. Basically he has too much at stake to be selling roids out a gym. Completely stupid in my opinion. I'm sure were not getting all the info, nor will we, but I have a feeling it was other owners in the gym mainly selling and making a profit off the name of the gym, mike and CT; I can't believe any of those two were stupid enough to be too involved.


----------



## Gofalcons (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't know how true it is but a lot of people are saying Marc lobliner of tigerfitness repping them if your dumb enough to get youtubers rep your product openly over the internet you deserve to get caught but from what I'm gathering they've had them under surveillance for awhile


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 23, 2017)

The report says they investigation has been going on since 2015. Trust me, when the feds come knocking at your door, Its because they have absolutely everything they need. 

http://www.local10.com/news/local/miami/patrons-at-iron-addicts-gym-interrupted-by-dea


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 23, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> I understand that but this is a high profile gym. A lot of people in the fitness community rep this gym and advertise it. On top of that they were near Miami Beach. Very tourist and public area. Mike Rashid, the main guy advertising the gym, is supposedly a millionaire,  has a big brand, has different companies. Basically he has too much at stake to be selling roids out a gym. Completely stupid in my opinion. I'm sure were not getting all the info, nor will we, but I have a feeling it was other owners in the gym mainly selling and making a profit off the name of the gym, mike and CT; I can't believe any of those two were stupid enough to be too involved.



The root of the success in that gym is the steroids without them there would be a bunch of norms working out there.


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 23, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> The root of the success in that gym is the steroids without them there would be a bunch of norms working out there.



well yea i guess you can make that point if your talking about the people sponsoring it. Yes, they all take steroids. But its too popular of a place, in an area where is too central to be doing this and thinking your not going to get caught.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 23, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> well yea i guess you can make that point if your talking about the people sponsoring it. Yes, they all take steroids. But its too popular of a place, in an area where is too central to be doing this and thinking your not going to get caught.



The gym was a very small part of the whole operation and probably had very little to do with how he got caught.

The border patrol seized 3 bags of steroid powder back in 2015 and started investigating everything from there.

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/crime/article134261519.html


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 23, 2017)

The chalk in my gym is crushed up dbol.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 25, 2017)

I heard about this


----------



## IHI (Feb 25, 2017)

well in texas theyre letting an adolescent high school girl wrestler use testosterone because she identifies as a boy and is defeating everybody. Got to be able to cross cases for a twisted defense spin in court


----------



## Thezilla (Feb 25, 2017)

100 percent the gym was involved in steroids sales. Everygym in the world has steroids involved in it. Supposedly I heard they were buying the powder from china and manufacturing in that area. 
    The funniest part was Ct sitting down with his huge ass arms being like I have nothing to do with any of this. Yea maybe he was the marketing tool for this gym but in no way do I believe that he knew nothing about this. Somebody said that dude was natural? Anybody who believe that is the dumbest person I have ever encountered. 
     They only reason the Feds bust that place is because the gov don't  want to see others get rich off of shit the government cannot tax. They don't want others to make easy money and at the same time are corrupt AF. Shit I know many individuals that work for the government- police- corrections- foot soilders that are juiced to the max!!! Where these guys gonna get their juice now?  My advice if you slanging  stay small and you'll be good!!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 25, 2017)

IHI said:


> well in texas theyre letting an adolescent high school girl wrestler use testosterone because she identifies as a boy and is defeating everybody. Got to be able to cross cases for a twisted defense spin in court



Are they testing all the kids for peds ?

Or they just know she is using it form being told.

If all the kids aren't being tested for peds than who cares whats she's using IMO


----------



## IHI (Feb 25, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Are they testing all the kids for peds ?
> 
> Or they just know she is using it form being told.
> 
> If all the kids aren't being tested for peds than who cares whats she's using IMO



Parents told the school, but unlike iowa where girls wrestle boys, i guess Texas doesn't allow that, so you have a adolescent, born as a girl, taking testosterone, and can only wrestle girls.

All im saying is these phucking liberals make it their life purpose to screw the many to help a few, there has to be some way to use twisted liberal logic as a get out of jail free card in this case of the gym folks getting busted


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2017)

IHI said:


> Parents told the school, but unlike iowa where girls wrestle boys, i guess Texas doesn't allow that, so you have a adolescent, born as a girl, taking testosterone, and can only wrestle girls.
> 
> All im saying is these phucking liberals make it their life purpose to screw the many to help a few, there has to be some way to use twisted liberal logic as a get out of jail free card in this case of the gym folks getting busted



"I used to be Michelle Rashid"


----------



## IHI (Feb 25, 2017)

^ bingo!!!
And they cant question our deny because then it becomes bigotry and racist

Perfect defense


----------



## Joliver (Feb 25, 2017)

IHI said:


> well in texas theyre letting an adolescent high school girl wrestler use testosterone because she identifies as a boy and is defeating everybody. Got to be able to cross cases for a twisted defense spin in court



College wrestling will be fun for her. The riding time point is guaranteed to the opposition.


----------

